# In this thread you will say something about algae



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2006)

:read:


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 29, 2006)

I knew a guy named Al G. Green


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 29, 2006)

What do you need to know algae for?


----------



## Hill William (Aug 29, 2006)

I get algae in my fish tank and it sucks. :dunno:


----------



## petergibbons (Aug 29, 2006)

Algae's mama so fat her neck looks like a pair of hot dogs!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2006)

> What do you need to know algae for?


AM Civil PE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 29, 2006)

Well what's a typical question? I know a thing or two about the stuff, I just don't know what you need to know! :brick:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 29, 2006)

anything 

what makes a pond turn green? sunlight? Air? Georg W. Bush?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 29, 2006)

sunlight, shallow stagnant water, and excess phosphorus

read the chapter on eutrophication, it's a pretty straightforward concept.

If a body of water has more than a certain amount of total phosphorus, chlorophyll-a (indication of algae), and/or has a visibility of less than a certain depth, it's considered eutrophic.

If you have specific questions, let me know, I took 2 or 3 classes on surface water quality.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 29, 2006)

> What is the BOD consumption rate of blue-green algae in a sedimentation pond? I have no idea if that is even a valid question.


I don't think it is.


----------



## redrum (Aug 31, 2006)

say you have an old pool full of algae, what happend when the sun is no longer present?


----------

